# Tutorial: Stop Wasting Money on Burnt Coils, Heres A Trick | The Secret Companies Keep



## fbb1964 (12/10/20)

Very informative tutorial video by Jai Haze I found today.
Published 2 October 2020

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 10


----------



## Hooked (12/10/20)

Brilliant!! Thanks so much for sharing this @fbb1964. A friend of mine constantly has problems with her PnP coils so I'm going to forward this link to her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fbb1964 (12/10/20)

Hooked said:


> Brilliant!! Thanks so much for sharing this @fbb1964. A friend of mine constantly has problems with her PnP coils so I'm going to forward this link to her.


I hope it works as good as it looks @Hooked. I've had a fair share of dry hits with brand new mesh coils as well. I hope this fixes it. Let's see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stew (12/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Very informative tutorial video by Jai Haze I found today.
> Published 2 October 2020



Very good tip. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stew (12/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Very informative tutorial video by Jai Haze I found today.
> Published 2 October 2020



I have just cleaned a Vaporesso GT coil that was getting a bit flavourless and scratched around with a pin as in the video. I just blew it a bit with compressed air first to blow some of the water out. Put it back and juiced up. Much better juice flow. Think the loosening of the cotton has made a big improvement. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/20)

I watched this video last week and I honestly was not convinced at all... I used to rebuild the EC coils and removing cotton will cause the coils to flood fairly easily. You won’t loose anything trying though...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I watched this video last week and I honestly was not convinced at all... I used to rebuild the EC coils and removing cotton will cause the coils to flood fairly easily. You won’t loose anything trying though...



Biggest issue with most of these commercial coils is leaking. This would in most cases speed that up in my opinion. Fast wicking would definitely increase logivity. But then you need to ensure you don't leave a tank of juice overnight or in a warm car.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964 (12/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Biggest issue with most of these commercial coils is leaking. This would in most cases speed that up in my opinion. Fast wicking would definitely increase logivity. But then you need to ensure you don't leave a tank of juice overnight or in a warm car.


I agree. The other thing that made me wonder is the more vg you use the thicker the juice is. Surely this will affect wicking as well with the cotton not soaking faster ie.. 70/30 Vs 50/50 juice. I had a lot less dry hits with 50/50 juice I used to buy commercially than the 70/30 diy juice I'm making now.
Re coils leaking. OMG smok coils are still shocking they leak like a sieve. I found two clone brands that work better much better quality are xfkm and vapesoon. I havent seen them in shops local I buy them from fasttech and aliexpress online only. I really need to get into the rda and rdta attys I bought but I stocked up on coils and want to use them up first before I do the diy attys next. 
This making your own diy juice mixing, matching and experimenting with new recipes is the most fun it's like a complete separate hobby by itself. Also why doing diy attys have gone on the back burner for now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (13/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> I agree. The other thing that made me wonder is the more vg you use the thicker the juice is. Surely this will affect wicking as well with the cotton not soaking faster ie.. 70/30 Vs 50/50 juice. I had a lot less dry hits with 50/50 juice I used to buy commercially than the 70/30 diy juice I'm making now.
> Re coils leaking. OMG smok coils are still shocking they leak like a sieve. I found two clone brands that work better much better quality are xfkm and vapesoon. I havent seen them in shops local I buy them from fasttech and aliexpress online only. I really need to get into the rda and rdta attys I bought but I stocked up on coils and want to use them up first before I do the diy attys next.
> This making your own diy juice mixing, matching and experimenting with new recipes is the most fun it's like a complete separate hobby by itself. Also why doing diy attys have gone on the back burner for now.



@fbb1964 None of my Smok coils leaks. I use the M2 0.15ohm in my Eleaf iJust3s, because I find that they last longer than the Eleaf coils. I've never, ever had a leak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (13/10/20)

Hooked said:


> @fbb1964 None of my Smok coils leaks. I use the M2 0.15ohm in my Eleaf iJust3s, because I find that they last longer than the Eleaf coils. I've never, ever had a leak.



@Hooked from memory smok had a really bad reputation for leaking because of a bad production fault being outsourced a few years ago. Everybody was complaining about the leak problems there are even diy YouTube videos to fix the leak problem. Maybe it's only certain model smok coils that leak? I used the tfv8 baby beast coils. See below.



Here's another article showing the smok coil problem

https://vapourvibes.com/blogs/blog/smok-tfv8-cloud-beast-leak-fix-solutions

I've only used clones since then. They might have fixed the normal tfv8 coil production since?
I still use my smok baby beast tanks with tfv8 coils a lot it's my fav tank.

I only switched to using mesh coils quite recently a few months ago and the smok tfv8 mesh coils definitely leak. You can see the small gap at the bottom of the coil where the seal sits above the contacts. The mesh coil clone brands I mentioned don't leak and are much better quality imo. For now I'm still skeptical of smok quality being hit and miss for leaking. The clones are much cheaper as well. The only problem is availability being online only from overseas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger (13/10/20)

I got a tip years ago. Those little blister packets the coils come in, fill them up with juice using a syringe and needle and let them sit like that until you need them. Take them out, wipe them down and install. Never had a dry hit or leaking and my coils lasted longer than just priming them.

I was doing this in my transition period from MTL to DL

Hah, just had a thought, if you DIY juice then you could do that with just the vg/pg mix then the flavours are not going to go the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (13/10/20)

Stranger said:


> I got a tip years ago. Those little blister packets the coils come in, fill them up with juice using a syringe and needle and let them sit like that until you need them. Take them out, wipe them down and install. Never had a dry hit or leaking and my coils lasted longer than just priming them.
> 
> I was doing this in my transition period from MTL to DL
> 
> Hah, just had a thought, if you DIY juice then you could do that with just the vg/pg mix then the flavours are not going to go the coil.



WOW! Excellent tip!! Thanks @Stranger!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

